# CWM Recovery vs. and/or kexec CWM recovery



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I am coming over from DX and just trying to understand the difference.

Is it like on DX where we had CWM recovery for blur based roms then had 2nd init CWM Recovery for 2nd init roms such as CM7?

So if I install a kexec recovery for CM10 do I need to switch back to regular CWM for touchwiz based roms? Can I use just kexec for both type of roms.

And also if I make nandroid does it matter which recovery I backed it up to restore?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> I am coming over from DX and just trying to understand the difference.
> 
> Is it like on DX where we had CWM recovery for blur based roms then had 2nd init CWM Recovery for 2nd init roms such as CM7?
> 
> ...


+1.. This seems complicated compared to dx lol..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

